# asus k55vm vs asus k53sm



## xpert007 (Aug 23, 2012)

hello guys
please help me in choosing btw 2 laptops asus k53sm-sx010d and k55vm i5 version , i need it for college purpose?
till now asus k55vm i5 version had not been launched in india ,could anyone tell when it will be launched and its price?
k55vm has sonicmaster lite then will k55vm will have better sound quality+volume in comparison to k53sm?
how much watt speaker is used in k55vm and k53sm?
i had read reviews of k55vm i7 version that it has heating issues while having icecool technology and it automatically shuts down after 10-20 min. from time of start. k53sm is old but time tested model so which should i opt among 2?
please help me..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 23, 2012)

please provide the link for mentioned laptops.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 24, 2012)

dump both and get a Samsung 550P or a dell Inspiron 14R/15R laptop.


----------



## xpert007 (Aug 24, 2012)

@aroraanant
sir, first u preffered asus laptop ,then dell inspiron now samsung. what is the reason behind dumbing those 2 models .keeping in mind that my budget is 40k which may be extended to 44k then suggest me laptop. samsung n550p is around 50k and samsung models are nice.
please suggest me laptop .samsung n550p i5 model dos model cost? 

the links are
Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## jatinrai199 (Oct 12, 2012)

k53 sm 010d is tested nd reliable. m havng the same. go for it. just the volume of speaker is low. cost around 40 or less


----------



## rider (Oct 12, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> @aroraanant
> sir, first u preffered asus laptop ,then dell inspiron now samsung. what is the reason behind dumbing those 2 models .keeping in mind that my budget is 40k which may be extended to 44k then suggest me laptop. samsung n550p is around 50k and samsung models are nice.
> please suggest me laptop .samsung n550p i5 model dos model cost?
> 
> ...



Forget all other models of other brand. The best laptop for your budget is this HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
Why? Because it is 3rd gen core-i5 model, comes with pre-loaded windows, 2 years onsite warranty that is extremely awesome, included one year accidental cover this means if anything get broken of your laptop hp will replace all parts without asking any ques, hp cool sense helps in maintaining the laptop temperature,  better dGPU that is HD 7670M and better battery life because of new processor. Don't be confuse get this laptop and be keep peace in mind.


----------



## arick (Oct 12, 2012)

Go for Dell 15r 5520 Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook
call dell and it will cost u 43500 and if u have a college id (urs or any1 u knowof) or ur dads government employee u will get additional 5%
So will cost rs42260. I just ordered 1 yesterday. And as it is direct from dell its safe and cheaper then market.
The box will include bag and everything u get with the laptop.
As for hp its not the most recommended brand right now due to heating issue , which i have seen myself on hp pavillion g6-2016tx.
Rest ur choice!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

@aroraanant  +1
@OP get sammy


----------

